# Paragonnah



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

slayed em, roads open, powerbait, worms, flies, spinners - all great!

take some fish home, theyre packed in there

g


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Why do you even post your such a freaking idiot! Pargonah is frozen, road closed, and you spelled it wrong!!!!


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah, keep up the deception to your private lakes


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Private ha, everyone from your city overruns these lakes in the summertime, Private you make me laugh!!!! :roll: :evil:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Private ha, everyone from your city overruns these lakes in the summertime, Private you make me *laugh*!!!! :roll: :evil:


 :roll: :evil: ...That don't look like a laughing face to me BTK..!!!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

P-a-r-a-g-o-n-a-h

You know? Where they ketch phish. :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

.45 said:


> BrookTroutKid said:
> 
> 
> > Private ha, everyone from your city overruns these lakes in the summertime, Private you make me *laugh*!!!! :roll: :evil:
> ...


It isn't grrrrrrrrrr....... :evil: i hate bogus reports. :evil:


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

the road's open and fishing is good, cant wait to buy some land so i can haul a trailer up and fish all year long !


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Why do you even post your such a freaking idiot!


Dude! What's up with the paranoia?! I think it's great that someone posted a report on Paragonah. There is nothing wrong with getting the word out that the road is open and the fishing is good. As long as people aren't fishing the inlet stream while the rainbows spawn.

Go fish Paragonah. Take home a limit. Enjoy the scenery.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> slayed em, roads open, powerbait, worms, *flies, spinners *- all great!
> 
> take some fish home, theyre packed in there
> 
> g


Lets see PBH Paragonah Is FROZEN!!!!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

CAN"T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG ??


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

oldfudd said:


> CAN"T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG ??


+1 _O-


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like someone needs a nap!


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

just go aup there and post pics then freakazoidal maniac


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> just go aup there and post pics then freakazoidal maniac


It's way too early and I'm way to sober to understand this one.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

great googly moogly said:


> slayed em, roads open, powerbait, worms, flies, spinners - all great!
> 
> take some fish home, theyre packed in there
> 
> g


 *()* WHEW HUE "sweat" :shock: wait a minute


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> just go aup there and post pics then freakazoidal maniac


Why doesn't someone from one of your "bus trips" post one? Im guessing you took them :wink: :?


----------



## utahjack (Sep 25, 2007)

Because they are all Tech-no-tards and can't run a computer. Why do you think they would pay for a Sesame Street Bus Trip.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> P-a-r-a-g-o-n-a-h
> 
> You know? Where they ketch phish. :lol:


Just for the record, the spelling isn't as important as the pronunciation: ParaGOONah. :wink:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

All right the ice is off,  But i still don't believe you were up here GGM  grrrrrrrr JK sorry


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Geez nice going btk. I was ready to jump ggm sh*t, and it turns out you're the dill weed. :roll: That's what I get for trying to help my little brother out. _(O)_


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> All right the ice is off...


well -- bkt has spoken, therefore it must be true.

ggm -- personally, I didn't need bkt's confirmation to believe you. Your report was good enough for me.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh yes PBH be the hero for GGM even though he hasn't ever posted a serious report. :roll:


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

been there 3 times now in the last 2 weeks, the mud monkeys are starting to tear up the road with their 4wd, watch out 4 the ruts . . 

ggm


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BKT -- could you please confirm the ruts?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

PBH said:


> BKT -- could you please confirm the ruts?


You guys know you're picking on a 13 year old kid right? I know he is alot more articulate and spells better than 90% of us on the forum, so he seems like a 60 year old man.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the back up Fixed but Elite PBH can have an opinion about the short bus driver. :roll: And he can badmouth Chris30 for fishing In the stream by Kolob, from what I hear PBH thinks he is the law about fishing, just check out the fifty page novels he posts :roll:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> And he can badmouth Chris30 for fishing In the stream by Kolob,


? what's this about?

BTK -- don't feel so picked on. You brought this on yourself. Remember, it was you (not me) that was playing "the law" with ggm. Unfortunately, you were wrong and he was right.



13 year old BTK said:


> PBH thinks he is the law about fishing, just check out the fifty page novels he posts


could you post a link to one of those 50 page novels? Sounds interesting. I'd like to read it.

Now -- about those ruts. How bad are they?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Geez nice going btk. I was ready to jump ggm sh*t, and it turns out you're the *dill weed*. :roll: That's what I get for trying to help my little brother out. _(O)_


Hey we have a member named that.  
And PBH if you are actually being serious and want to drop this ridiculous thread I hav NO clue how bad the ruts are.  :wink:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I got your back PBH!

Simply PM me a list of your favorite 20 honey holes on the boulder and thousand lakes mtns and I am at your disposal.

brooktroutkiddo-- PBH buys his flies at Kmart and the PB stands for powerbait. Both are automatic disqualifiers from the elitest club.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Paragonah*

I went there Saturday afternoon 4/27 to catch a trophy.....uh, I mean test out my new pontoon. I previously had only used a float tube. What a difference! After figuring out how to put the thing together, and messing with the seat, leg rests and oars, I decided to do a little fishing. It was a pretty awful fishing day......wind, wind and more wind. My anchor wasn't big enough to hold me in place so I had to row and row to the dam side of the lake and then drift to the leeward side. I hooked into only 3 little guys using a black woolly worm. There was some activity near the inlet, but all are very, very small fish. Water was cold (42F) and very dirty.
I saw some poachers but didn't have my cell phone on me (and I doubt there was coverage). They were bait fishing in the stream. They were only about 15 feet up from the main lake body, but still was the stream. Or does the rule apply further up? Technically since the water was low, they were fishing under the "lake line" when full. But, it was a stream in that location. They were gone by the time I left so there was no use in calling the poaching line when I had cell coverage closer to town.
It was too windy and cold and my arms were tired of holding all of the trophies for pictures, so I headed for home. The road is dry and fine/driveable. There are some old dry ruts on the north? side of the road near the lake (the side you drive on as you go down the canyon), but they didn't make me bat an eye. Nothing to worry about. Today it was not the supposedly fast fishery of last week. I did not see another fisherman....about 8 ... catch a fish when I was there. I wouldn't worry about these reports BTK as the fish really need to be thinned out. I only plan to fish this one again with my neices and nephews.


----------

